# Just got my first Cherry ShrimpS



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

About 2 days ago I went to my LFS to buy 2 young cherry shrimps as a little birthday gift for myself. It was a bit pricey but it was worth it.










I have some questions though and I hope you guys could give me a hand here.

1) The two shrimps are currently house in a 1.66 gallon tank (OceanFree betta tank). Is filtration/aeration necessary for them?

2) If possible, can you estimate the age of the shrimp in the picture? The two shrimps are about 3/4 of an inch.

Thank you for your time


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Did you buy a male and a female ? :-k


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I couldn't tell you an age, but I would say they are adult at 3/4 inch. Some don't use filtration/aeration, but I would suggest it personally. Most of all, make sure that your water quality is good.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't know if it's a male and a female but one of of them is much smaller than the other. We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Usually the females are darker red and the males very light.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I can't believe my shrimp just molted . Yesterday it (because I don't know if it's a she or a he) was hiding in a 'cave' of riccia so I couldn't see what it was doing. This morning I found a molted shell lying on the bottom of the tank.


----------

